# Control Válvula Solenoide



## claudiagarcesl (Ago 10, 2009)

Hola a todos! De antemano muchas gracias por su anteción y colaboración.  La situación es la siguiente:  la señal de control del computador de flujo que controla la válvula solenoide es es máximo de 100-400mA; la válvula solenoide necesita una corriente de 1.9A para poder cerrar.  Debido a que esta es una aplicación para una estación de gas, necesito que el dispositivo a implementar sea compacto, es decir que sea un relay o algo así, al que solo se le conecte la señal del computador y la válvular.  Si alguien conoce la referencia de un relay que pueda trabajar con estas características se lo agradecería.

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 10, 2009)

Suponiendo que tu válvula *NO* sea del tipo proporcional, con unos 60 a 90 mA accionas muchos tipos de relee y con este accionas a tu válvula.


----------



## claudiagarcesl (Ago 11, 2009)

Hola! Gracias por tu respuesta.  Conoces alguna referencia?


----------



## micho300 (Sep 26, 2009)

hola  
no creo que encuentres un relay que se accione con miliamperios, y si lo hubiera ya no seria un relay.
porque  preparas una targeta que reciba esa señal de miliamperios y la amplifique y luego  lo pasas por un optotriac o un optotransistor segun  la tension que nesecite tu solenoide,  y tema solucionado.
yo ago esto  siempre los optoacopladores  son mi mejor ayuda


----------

